# has anyone heard of any makos lately?



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen or heard of any makos being caught off the beach lately?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't and I follow the shark reports pretty closely. It really isn't very common to get a mako that close. There was a pretty big one caught on Navarre beach a few years ago but that is the only one I have heard of in recent years.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Makos*

The biggest influx of Makos in this area will coincide with the Cobia migration. They follow and feed off the Cobia. Usually 1/2 to a dozen spotted during this time.:blink:


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Also this winter they should be off the beaches chasing bonito schools.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah that's what i've heard i'd love to bring one in off the beach


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets go try!


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

im down! We can try out on the hydrosport one night if its calm lol


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

thats gonna be a cold night haha. im down though


----------

